# Farbverlauf an Welle



## firebirder (27. Juli 2005)

Also wie ich einen Pfad so ausrichte das ich nachher eine Welle mit Fläche habe, die ich füllen kann, weiss ich jetzt.

Wenn ich diese Fläche aber mit einem Farbverlauf fülle, wird das zu "lineal" (man sieht es gut im zweiten Bild, die kräftige Farbe ist nur im unteren Teil. Wie kann ich das ausrichten, damit es wie im ersten Bild aussieht. Was muß ich dafür tun?


----------



## goela (27. Juli 2005)

Ich kenne zwar die vorgeschichte nicht aber, warum erstellst Du die Welle nicht so?

- Zuerst Deine Gradientenverläufe zeichnen
- Dann alles markieren und Effekt "wave" bzw "welle" anwenden.

Vielleicht ist dies eine Alternative?


----------



## firebirder (27. Juli 2005)

ich glaube ich war bisher auf dem falschen Lösungsweg. Gibt es die Möglichkeit das ich mir ein Pfad-Viereck setze, das mit dem Farbverlauf normal von oben nach unten fülle, und dann mit den Ankerpunkten herumspiele?

Bisher mache ich das so:

- neues Bild

- Rechteck-Werkzeug und Pfade (damit erzeuge ich mir ein normales Rechteck als Pfadauswahl mit den vier Ankerpunkten an den Ecken)

- dann füge ich einen weiteren Ankerpunkt hinzu, mit dem ich später die Wellenform erstellen möchte. Es ist aber immernoch ein Viereck. Wie kann ich das Ding jetzt mit einem Farbverlauf füllen und mit dem letzten Ankerpunkt rumspielen und dabei soll der Farbverlauf sich den neuen Rändern anpassen.


----------



## Frapet (27. Juli 2005)

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht, bin aber froh wenn mich jemand des besseren belehrt.
Aber die Technik von Goela hört sich doch eh gut an, probier das mal.


----------



## firebirder (27. Juli 2005)

das geht leider nicht. Schaue dir mal auf den Bildern oben die weisse Kante des Farbverlaufes an. Die ist nach wie vor oben am Rand. Ich bekomme es mit Filter/Wellen nicht hin.


----------



## McAce (27. Juli 2005)

So ich habe mich mal rangesetzt und getüftelt, herausgekommen ist folgendes

1. Mit dem Pfadtool nur erstmal die Welle zeichnen.(Anfangs und Endpunkt sollen nicht verbunden sein) 
2. Jetzt einen großen sehr weichen Pinsel auswählen
3. Pfadkontur füllen
4. jetzt noch mit dem Pfadtool Anfangs und Endpunkt des Wellenpfades verbinden.
5. Pfad als Auswahl laden und den Inhalt der Auswahl löschen.

Bei Problem du weißt wo du mich findest


----------



## firebirder (27. Juli 2005)

auch da ist wieder das Problem das es nicht wie oben ist mit der weissen Kante.


----------



## AKrebs70 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Welche PhotoShop version benutzt Du den?
Weil mit CS geht so etwas ganz einfach. Erst ein Linearen Verlauf machen und über Bearbeiten => Transformieren => Verkrümmen es in die gewünschte Form bringen.

Axel


----------



## firebirder (27. Juli 2005)

Das ist genau das was ich suche. Ich verwende aber Photoshop 7.0


----------



## McAce (27. Juli 2005)

Was für eine weiße Kante 

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht dublizierst du die Ebene und schiebst sie in die nähe der 
unteren Ebene hast du doch eine weiße Kante.

Komisch ich nutze CS und finde diese Funktion nicht.


----------



## firebirder (27. Juli 2005)

Der Farbüberlauf vom blau oder egal was ins weiss. Oben ist es schön regelmässig und unten passt es sich der Welle an.

Wie erstelle ich Axels Effekt mit Photoshop 7.0?

Gibt es ein Plug-In?

Bei meinem Bearbeiten -> Trasformieren steht nur Skalieren Drehen Neigen Verzerren, Perspektivisch verzerren, 180 Grad drehen, 90 Grad usw..


----------



## AKrebs70 (27. Juli 2005)

@McAce
Habe geglaubt das es in CS1 auch drin ist. Benutze gerade die 30 Tage Test-Version von PhotoShop CS2.

@firebirder
Wenn Du es aber so machst wie McAce es dir geschrieben hat und Du zusätzlich über eine zweite Ebene in der selben Form einen linearen Verlauf reinbringst, anschliessend den Ebenen-Modus auf Multiplizieren stellst müste es doch auch gehn. Habe es ausprobiert und bin zu einem guten ergebniß gekommen.

Axel


----------



## McAce (27. Juli 2005)

@AKrebs hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht 

Jetzt verstehe ich das mit der weißen kanten   ich hab´s zwar nicht ausprobiert was AKrebs als ergänzug geschrieben hatte aber so ähnlich würde ich das auch machen.

Ich teste das mal


----------



## firebirder (28. Juli 2005)

Also dann nochmal zu deinem Betrag McAce:

1. Mit dem Pfadtool nur erstmal die Welle zeichnen.(Anfangs und Endpunkt sollen nicht verbunden sein)

hier habe ich mir wieder ein neues Bild erstellt (800x300 transparent). Dann wähle ich das Freiform-Zeichenstift-Werkzeug mit den Einstellungen "Pfade". Wie verhindere ich das Anfangs und Endpunkt verbunden werden, bzw. wie verbinde ich diese?

2. Jetzt einen großen sehr weichen Pinsel auswählen
hier habe ich das Werkzeugspitzen-Werkzeug gewählt, mit einem unscharfen 100 Kreis.

3. Pfadkontur füllen
Mache ich, dann malt er unschaf auf beiden Seiten der Pfadlinie.

4. jetzt noch mit dem Pfadtool Anfangs und Endpunkt des Wellenpfades verbinden.
Wie verbinde ich diese?
5. Pfad als Auswahl laden und den Inhalt der Auswahl löschen.
d.h. rechte Maustaste, oder?


----------



## McAce (28. Juli 2005)

Ich beschreibs dir noch mal etwas genauer.

1. Hilfslinie Horizontal ziehen dient dazu das ich dann eine geraden Pfad bekomme, zu mehr nicht.

2. dann einen geraden Pfad erstellen d.H einfach am Anfang einen Punkt Pfadpunkt setzen 
und zum Ende hin noch einen. Jetzt hast du eine gerade Pfadlinie.

3.mit dem PunktUmwandelWerkzeug(ist dises Dreieck was nach unten offen ist)
   auf einen Pfadpunkt klicken und den Pfad anpassen.

4. Einen geeigneten Pinsel wählen

5. nun mit dem Pfadtool einen rechtsklick auf den Pfad machen, im Kontexmenue
    Pfadkontur füllen auswählen und den Pinsel wählen (darauf achten das Druck 
     simulieren nicht an ist)

6. mit dem  Pfadtool einfach unterhalb  unterhalb des letzten Punktes klicken
    wodurch sich der letzte mit dem neu erstellten verbindet.
    Jetzt vom neu erstellten einfach noch ein paar Pfade ziehen bis man wieder
    am ersten ankommt.(Pfad muß aktivierts ein,)

7. Wider mit dem Pfadtool rechtsklick auf den Pfad jetzt Auswahl erstellen anklicken
    nun hast du eine Auswahl erstellt dessen Inhalt einfach löscht.

8. Eine neue Ebene erstellen 

9. zwei Hilfslinien setzen eine am minimum die andere am maximum

10. Verlauf mit der gleichen Farbe wie die Welle (logisch) vom minimum bis zum 
     maximum .
11. mit gedrückter STRG Tast auf die Ebene der Welle klicken, die Auswahl umkehren
     und das löschen was du nicht brauchst.

So viel Spaß dabei ich hoffe das ich nicht vergessen habe.

Frag nach wenn was nicht so klappt.

McAce


----------



## MichaelD (26. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht darf ich die Frage noch etwas erweitern.... ?

Ich habe einen Text erstellt und mit dem Verkrümmungswerkzeug Flagge "gebogen"
Nun setze ich das Verlaufswerkzeug ein (PS CS) um in den Text einen Verlauf
von unten nach oben zu vollziehen. Dabei bekomme ich das auch nicht so hin,
dass sich der Verlauf nun der Welle vom Text anpasst.

http://www.dilger.biz/text.jpg
(oberes Bild mit PS CS, unteres mit Illustrator)

Welche Vorgehensweise würdet ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Tolles Forum hier!


----------

